# Bunnys You Want To Bun-Nap



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Top 10.
TDM I'm stealing your idea for the bunny bit 

1. Calla - Frags
2. Richard - Frags
3. Teddy - Crofty 
4. Lily - Frags (get a feeling there is a trend here!)
5. Alan - AmyCruick
6. Rascal - B3rnie
7. Dillon - srhdufe
8. Flake - Umber
9. George - Kammie
10. Womble - Stufi

Sorry if your bun isnt there, they were off the top of my head! 
I would pretty much steal them all!

Come on everyone - Your Top 10's please 

*Heidi*


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

good job i dont show pictures of mine that often :lol:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> good job i dont show pictures of mine that often :lol:


Lmao, I've lost track of yours, and how could I choose anyway!

Your Top 10?

*Heidi*


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I haven't put pictures of my lot up for ages. I'm surprised George is on there, thought most people would have forgotten about my lot by now with my lack of posts and pictures.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Kammie said:


> I haven't put pictures of my lot up for ages. I'm surprised George is on there, thought most people would have forgotten about my lot by now with my lack of posts and pictures.


I could never forget George 

We need more lists!

*Heidi*


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

I've successfully bunnapped lil miss's Tramp!


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

hazyreality said:


> Top 10.
> TDM I'm stealing your idea for the bunny bit
> 
> 1. Calla - Frags
> ...


:nono::nono:

1. Marley - Heidi
2. Gypsy - Heidi
3. Teddy - Crofty
4. Jen doe - Lil Miss
5. Squishy - Lil Miss
6. Dreamer - Crofty
7. Cilla - Frags
8. Cleo - Lil Miss
9. Shelby - Pinkchi (she doesn't post too often but I know her buns )
10. Archie - Pinkchi (as above)


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> I've successfully bunnapped lil miss's Tramp!


:lol: :lol: :lol: hopefully ill be able to claim him on saturday

bernie, im surprised china and pretty bunny arent on your list :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: hopefully ill be able to claim him on saturday
> 
> bernie, im surprised china and pretty bunny arent on your list :lol:


They don't need to be on my list, I will grab them when I pick up Squishy & Cleo


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

1-10 FUDGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lil_Miss


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> 1-10 FUDGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lil_Miss


you dont possiably want my little fudge kins do you niki? :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> you dont possiably want my little fudge kins do you niki? :lol:


Me wants!!!!!!!!!!!

If I don't gwet him...i'll thqueam and thqueam till i'm thick!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

I don't have a bun so can I just bunny nap all of yours?


----------



## crablover (May 9, 2011)

I want to bun nap all niki87's baby bunnys!!!!    xxx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Me wants!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> If I don't gwet him...i'll thqueam and thqueam till i'm thick!!!!!!!!!!!


how about i let you snug him again :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

crablover said:


> I want to bun nap all niki87's baby bunnys!!!!    xxx


 hands off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Lil Miss said:


> how about i let you snug him again :lol:


Next time i'm bringing a bigger jumper!!!! Will borrow OH's


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

hahaha last time you had 2 carriers and still failed


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> hahaha last time you had 2 carriers and still failed


Haha i know I would and destracted by Miss Chubster lol! I messed up big time!


----------



## crablover (May 9, 2011)

niki87 said:


> hands off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Next time i'm bringing a bigger jumper!!!! Will borrow OH's


awwwwwwww pwees!!!!!!!!!! :001_tt1:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

crablover said:


> awwwwwwww pwees!!!!!!!!!! :001_tt1:


  

Oh yeah as well as Fudge...

Cid (or whatever he is now called) crablover


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> :nono::nono:
> 
> 1. Marley - Heidi
> 2. Gypsy - Heidi
> ...


You are the only one who has replied properly with a list!!!
Cant believe anyone would want Marley and Gypsy, there are times I dont want Gypsy! lol. She is the most evil rabbit! 
Do you mean Frags's Calla, dont think she has a Cilla 

Come on guys. I want your lists. There must be rabbits that you totally love rather than just love!?

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

hazyreality said:


> You are the only one who has replied properly with a list!!!
> Cant believe anyone would want Marley and Gypsy, there are times I dont want Gypsy! lol. She is the most evil rabbit!
> Do you mean Frags's Calla, dont think she has a Cilla
> 
> ...


well send them my way, they would look great sat next to my Rebo & Zooty 

And yes I meant Calla


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> well send them my way, they would look great sat next to my Rebo & Zooty
> 
> And yes I meant Calla


Lol, you would never see Marley, she wont even stay in the same shed as me. And Gypsy would claim an area and not let Rebo and Zooty near it! Thanks to them, no nethies will make it to my steal list  The bigger the better for me now!

*Heidi*


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm only just catching up -I've been away getting married and honeymooning  

Am really chuffed Alan made the top 10 list! Mine is as follows:

1. Dreamer- Crofty
2. Willow - Jemma79
3. Bluey - B3rnie
4. Miffy - Emzy
5. Tink - Crofty
6. Kimba - HazyReality
7. Lottie - Nonnie
8. Amos - Jaxb05
9. George - Kammie
10. All of Anna T's that are looking for homes!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> I'm only just catching up -I've been away getting married and honeymooning
> 
> Am really chuffed Alan made the top 10 list! Mine is as follows:
> 
> ...


Kimba says thankyou  But she couldnt possibly leave Darwin and Jana as they are her bestest bestest friends! And mummy spoils her rotten 

*Heidi*


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> I'm only just catching up -I've been away getting married and honeymooning
> 
> Am really chuffed Alan made the top 10 list! Mine is as follows:
> 
> ...


Willow is so so pleased with her second position (her owners are chuffed too), I will ask Willow her top ten in the morning... watch this space!


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Me wants Crofty's Teddy, Jemma79's Willow and Berni3es Bluey!!! Hehehe!!!! 

Of course, no bun cud beat my dear buns Toby and Tess tho  Luv u babies :001_tt1:


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

helebelina said:


> Me wants Crofty's Teddy, Jemma79's Willow and Berni3es Bluey!!! Hehehe!!!!
> 
> Of course, no bun cud beat my dear buns Toby and Tess tho  Luv u babies :001_tt1:


I agree with Crofty's teddy and Willow is pleased for another mention. Toby and Tess are stunners. I can't decide on my top ten!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

:crying: no body wants to steal my babies  xx


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

I cant really decide on my top 10 but i have 4! 

1)Bluey - Bernie
2)Teddy - Crofty
3)Tink - Crofty
4)George - Kammie

Thats all i can decide on!  :lol:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> :crying: no body wants to steal my babies  xx


I would steal Bebe, but the others are nethies  and I wont have any nethies again after my two lol.

*Heidi*


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> I would steal Bebe, but the others are nethies  and I wont have any nethies again after my two lol.
> 
> *Heidi*


It's okay :crying: I love them all and thats all that matters...

*runs away crying and cuddles her little outcast bunnies* :lol: x


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2011)

Paws&Claws said:


> It's okay :crying: I love them all and thats all that matters...
> 
> *runs away crying and cuddles her little outcast bunnies* :lol: x


If you check your hutches you will realise why they weren't on my list..

-cuddles Paws&Claws stolen bunnehs- :001_tt2:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> If you check your hutches you will realise why they weren't on my list..
> 
> -cuddles Paws&Claws stolen bunnehs- :001_tt2:


:crying: no its fine... i love them.. thats the main thing  x


----------

